# Concept art, illustrations and design!



## Walid F. (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey guys,

The reason I am here is due to my passion for music, and V.I. Control is most definitely the best damn place to share and learn! Kudos.

But today I thought I'd share another side of my passion - my concept art and illustrations. Being children, pretty much all of us paint away, but some of us continue haha! It's really liberating the same way getting a composition out of your head, to create a painting. And like music, painting can also become a way to work in the creative industry of film making, game making and almost anything in any industry due to the nature of things needing to look pretty and get people to become interested through first visual contact.

What I've done lately is mostly album cover arts and logos and things like that for trailer music companies like Really Slow Motion, GiantApes, Proofsound, and more. I'm also getting into film as a concept artist (doing a horror feature quite soon with a great director).

Here's a little compilation of my trailer music album arts 2014:







And if you want to see more illustrations check out my website http://www.walidfeghali.com.

Ask me any questions or anything if you're interested in what I do, and want to learn more. 

Cheers guys!

W.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 23, 2015)

These are fantastic Walid! 

Love em!

And great news on your success with it


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 23, 2015)

Beautiful work. You've got a cool style. : >


----------



## Walid F. (Mar 23, 2015)

SimonCharlesHanna @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> These are fantastic Walid!
> 
> Love em!
> 
> And great news on your success with it



Thank you, it's fun for sure!

W.


----------



## Walid F. (Mar 23, 2015)

dinerdog @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> Beautiful work. You've got a cool style. : >



haha, that's awesome to hear. Thanks!

W.


----------



## Wibben (Mar 23, 2015)

Very nice work, Walid!

I am a concept artist/AD myself, cool to see there are more of us out here in the music universe 

Keep on rocking that Wacom


----------



## Walid F. (Mar 24, 2015)

Wibben @ Tue Mar 24 said:


> Very nice work, Walid!
> 
> I am a concept artist/AD myself, cool to see there are more of us out here in the music universe
> 
> Keep on rocking that Wacom



Christer - så jäkla bra målningar!! Tack.

And you're right, it's great to see more of "us" out here hahaha :D It just shows that art and music and pretty much anything out there can be broken down into fundamentals and are built up of mostly the same concepts - be it concept art, music or even computer sciences. 

People are sometimes too narrow when it comes to believing what they actually can do. 

W.


----------



## Kralc (Mar 24, 2015)

Holy Moly!!! Those are amazing Walid! Awesome stuff.


----------



## Walid F. (Mar 24, 2015)

Kralc @ Tue Mar 24 said:


> Holy Moly!!! Those are amazing Walid! Awesome stuff.



Appreciate it!! Glad you like. 

W.


----------



## Carles (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm in the graphic world since more than 25 years ago and always found musicians between my colleagues, so it makes perfect sense to see artists here between musicians.

Great work and style Walid!
You should definitely check for job openings in creativeheads.net and similar sites.

Carles


----------



## Walid F. (Mar 25, 2015)

It's the same if we are blacksmiths, concept artists or composers - creatives share very likeminded traits!! I believe it's because all things can be broken down to the same building blocks. It's why I studied mechanical engineering as well - I saw beauty and interest in sciences and maths too so why not? 

Thank you for the compliments!! I have never seen creativeheads.net - any good?

W.


----------



## impressions (Mar 25, 2015)

cg society walid? this is definitely worth a spotlight in their magazine. what a multi talent you are.


----------



## Carles (Mar 26, 2015)

Walid, creative heads is just a place where the studios (usually the very big ones) are placing their job openings.

You can subscribe (for free) and every week you get an email with a list of job offers sorted by categories (Animation/TV/Film, Video Games/entertainment, Education, etc.)

So at some point you can read "Disney: Visual development artist" or "Industrial Light and Magic: Concept artist) or "Blizzard: Illustrator".
So, if you are interested in working in a top Studios and gain some extra reputation you only have to apply to those that you'd like. I only one of them will like your portfolio (for any reason) then you're in.

Good jobs usually don't call to your door, you have to call their door instead.

Creative heads is just a free service to assist artists/technicians to find a job within the entertainment industries. And you are a great illustrator...
Well, not trying to point you in any direction here, but just in case that you might find it interesting.

Carles


----------



## Walid F. (Mar 26, 2015)

Carles - that's really great tips!! Thanks. I will for sure sign up and see what it's about.  Right now I'm very pleased with doing freelance and being able to travel while working, so a job in an actual place would be another thing - but if it's a developer who I really enjoy, then why the hell not! 

Thanks again!



impressions @ Thu Mar 26 said:


> cg society walid? this is definitely worth a spotlight in their magazine. what a multi talent you are.



Appreciate it, my friend! 

Concept art and illustrating is a bit smaller focal point for me than composing, but it is equally as satisfying as a creative endeavor.

W.


----------

